# Bought a TDI



## Eric Johnson (Nov 24, 2012)

I didn't think they were available in NY (and they weren't until about a year ago), so when I went shopping for a new Jetta, I was really stoked at the prospect of owning one. Early indications are that I'll get better than 50 mpg on average, since the vast majority of my driving is on the highway.

There are lots of different ways to look at the situation, but the one on my mind mostly is that now instead of having to gas up once a week, I'll be fueling up once every two weeks, more or less. Think about that. That's about an extra $30 a week for beer......


----------



## webbie (Nov 24, 2012)

If my Passat wasn't gonna last so long I'd join you! I'm salivating over saving more gas......

Congrats and let us know what MPG you end up getting in your driving...


----------



## sesmith (Nov 24, 2012)

I find I get better mileage out of good beer.
Congrats on the car.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, I'm breaking it in, Craig, but (according to the meter on the dash), it averaged 49 on my 60-mile commute to work last Monday, which is mostly uphill, and 53 mpg on the way home. So, like I said, early indications, etc. This afternoon I took it out for a 30-mile hilly backroad run, and averaged 39 even. A big part of the break-in process for diesels involves varying engine speed, so that takes its toll on the mileage, as does just the friction present in a new engine. Based on all the available evidence, I should see something north of 50 mpg, considering that a good 85 percent of my driving is on the highway, but now I probably won't  be happy unless I can squeeze 60 out of it.

All that said, it's a relatively big car (bigger than my gas 2006 Jetta) with an amazing amount of power. Looks just like any other lozenge car, but that little TDI plate kind of sets it apart from the rest of the pack, I think.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 24, 2012)

I test drove one a few winters ago.  Those heated seats were nice!  So was the 6 speed behind the diesel.  I'd love to have one.  Maybe someday.   Right now I need a truck too often to downsize.  I'm close though.  A few more years and I might be in the right place.   Oh, to get back to a standard transmission!

Matt


----------



## nate379 (Nov 24, 2012)

Calculate the fuel mileage by hand just to make sure that the computer is somewhat accurate.... I wonder if it hasn't had a chance to "calibrate" being it's a new car?

I don't mean to sound like a debbie downer, but I'd be very surprised if it's getting that good of fuel mileage. Most people average high 30s-low 40s with the newer models.

I have a 2005 Mk4 Jetta, and it has averaged about 43mpg over the 4 years I've had it. ( I keep track of every fillup) BEST tank I ever got was 48mpg and worst was 37mpg.  Mine is the pump doushe (hehe) BEW motor, not as good as fuel mileage as the older mechanical pump mk4s.



Matt... a truck is WAY too handy to not have one! I just use the Jetta as the "beater" for commuting. Also have a diesel truck, but at ~15mpg I'd go broke driving it 500 miles a week to work and back.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 24, 2012)

Congrats!
I have a 99.5 jetta. Its a beast, 173,000 miles on it, about 53mpg. I am down a bit since I had to get 4 new tires, about 47-48. The break in will take a while. Winter months will also negatively effect the gas mileage a little bit. Check your tire pressure, that may be way off (I run about 37psi).

I strongly suggest checking out the TDI forum, its wonderful, lots of good information there: http://forums.tdiclub.com/


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 24, 2012)

I know that well.  I drive 80mi a day.  I don't have room for another vehicle in the driveway.  I'm working toward it, I just have to get a few more things in line.  

Matt


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 24, 2012)

maverick06 said:


> Congrats!
> I have a 99.5 jetta. Its a beast, 173,000 miles on it, about 53mpg. I am down a bit since I had to get 4 new tires, about 47-48. The break in will take a while. Winter months will also negatively effect the gas mileage a little bit. Check your tire pressure, that may be way off (I run about 37psi).
> 
> I strongly suggest checking out the TDI forum, its wonderful, lots of good information there: http://forums.tdiclub.com/


 
now my next car I hope to be something a bit different... rear wheel drive..... and a few more horsepower....


----------



## charly (Nov 24, 2012)

Selling our 1998 TDI beetle, 163K, amsoil for 130k of it's life. Wife likes her Subaru and I like my Dodge Diesel truck. So there the Beetle sat, except for an occasional drive. All around driving it get's an honest 42 MPG.  I did hear the new TDI's don't get the MPG that the earlier models got. I also heard that there were some camshaft wear issues with some newer TDI's.  Also you have to use VW's oil. I know that motor is packed in tight compared to the Rabbit days.


----------



## DBoon (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Eric, what is the speed you are driving when you are averaging 51 mpg?  I've thought about a VW TDI for a future purchase, but the 10-15% premium for diesel vs. gas kind of negates the better mileage compared to some of the newer gasoline cars...my math would change a bit if you were doing 65-70 and I could get better going slower speeds.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 24, 2012)

Yup. With diesel running about 0.50/gal more than gas, it's close to a wash. 35mpg in a gas car, 40mpg in the jetta equals about .11/mile with today's fuel costs.

My fuel mileage is normal driving, about 90% highway.  If I drove like an 80 year old lady I'm sure I could get better, but I'd get ran off the road!



DBoon said:


> Hi Eric, what is the speed you are driving when you are averaging 51 mpg? I've thought about a VW TDI for a future purchase, but the 10-15% premium for diesel vs. gas kind of negates the better mileage compared to some of the newer gasoline cars...my math would change a bit if you were doing 65-70 and I could get better going slower speeds.


----------



## begreen (Nov 24, 2012)

I have to admit I've been eyeing the Jetta wagon a bit. Nice looking car.

How are diesel prices in your area Eric? Out here they are pretty high. Still running over $4/gal.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, I almost went for a Jetta wagon the other day when I saw it at a car show-sweet car.
I had my 2000 TDI Beetle for 225,000 miles, and then, when I thought it was time for a change, some fellow in New Mexico bought it and sent a car carrier for it.
Diesel, I figure, is about .50 more than regular here.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 25, 2012)

The reason TDI's went back on the market in all 50 states was they added urea injection for NOx control. I think you have a canister or a bottle that needs to be refilled/replaced every so often. If you dont, they have the computer go into "limp home" mode to force you to replace it. By going with Urea injection they can make the engine run better as previously they had to tune it for low NOX.

Just remember, diesel still gells when it gets cold. The dealers try to blend it to keep up with the temps but a forecast for a real sharp cold spell should be a hint to add some anti gelling additive.


----------



## charly (Nov 25, 2012)

peakbagger said:


> The reason TDI's went back on the market in all 50 states was they added urea injection for NOx control. I think you have a canister or a bottle that needs to be refilled/replaced every so often. If you dont, they have the computer go into "limp home" mode to force you to replace it. By going with Urea injection they can make the engine run better as previously they had to tune it for low NOX.
> 
> Just remember, diesel still gells when it gets cold. The dealers try to blend it to keep up with the temps but a forecast for a real sharp cold spell should be a hint to add some anti gelling additive.


I've always simply ran Seafoam, Startron, Stanadyne, or Amsoil diesel fuel additives all having a pump lubricant for low sulfur fuel. That has been used in my diesel vehicles for the last 25 years. I have never once had any fuel gelling problems. Fuel gelling happens to people who are to unconcerned to take matters into their own hands and depend on the suppliers. I wanted my pumps to last in all my diesels so I used a fuel additive year round in every tank full.....zero problems including no injector problems too.


----------



## Ehouse (Nov 25, 2012)

I looked for a TDI but couldn't afford even a fixer upper.  Seems to me the upkeep plus additives and higher prices for diesel knock the crap out of mileage advantages.  I'd like to get a Jetta wagon though for a xcountry trip.  I dumped my pickup (15+-) for a '99 Ford escort wagon (35+) and use a trailer when I need to haul something.  I'll never go back.

Ehouse


----------



## charly (Nov 25, 2012)

Ehouse said:


> I looked for a TDI but couldn't afford even a fixer upper. Seems to me the upkeep plus additives and higher prices for diesel knock the crap out of mileage advantages. I'd like to get a Jetta wagon though for a xcountry trip. I dumped my pickup (15+-) for a '99 Ford escort wagon (35+) and use a trailer when I need to haul something. I'll never go back.
> 
> Ehouse


Heck I'm letting my 1998 TDI go for 3000. Runs great. Just getting it inspected, have about 4 people who want it.


----------



## Ehouse (Nov 25, 2012)

charly said:


> Heck I'm letting my 1998 TDI go for 3000. Runs great. Just getting it inspected, have about 4 people who want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 25, 2012)

I've thought about the wagon thing, but worry about tongue weight, especially when towing a boat or something.  

Matt


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies and insights. I'll certainly check the mileage "for real" when I fuel it up for the first time, but that's going to take awhile at this rate. I drive about 55-60 mph generally--10 mph faster on the interstate. Keeps the traffic tickets to a minimum. I'm driving faster than that now, however, since I'm trying to keep the RPMs up (and variable) during breakin (i.e., over 2K) Can't even get out of fourth gear at that speed on most of these country highways. They say the onboard meter is pretty accurate, since it measure fuel flow through the injectors and compares it to the mileage being covered. All I really know is that it has over 200 miles on the clock and the tank (filled by the dealer, so you know they didn't top it off) just bumped down to 3/4. Hills appear to have a much greater effect on mileage than speed. As a bicyclist in a hilly part of the country, I'm well aware of that phenomenon.

Diesel goes for about 40 cents per gallon more than regular gas around here. Right now it's about $4.20. Compared to my gas Jetta, which got ("gets" since I gave it to my daughter) 32 mpg, it's pretty much a wash at these prices and assuming 40 mpg, which is what I figured when crunching the pre-purchase numbers. Anything over 40 mpg and it turns into beer.

I checked out the TDI forum. Yep, lots of good information. Yep, typical Internet message board lack of consensus on the important issues, and plenty of passion about said same lack of consensus. What I've been able to gather, more or less, is: 1.) break in takes about 5K miles. 2.) It's good to keep the revs up in general and variable, like what you'd see with city driving when breaking it in. 3.) Don't use the cruise during breakin. 4.) I don't think I'll be getting into 6th gear for the next 5K miles, at least.

I'm honest about important things like MPG, cords of firewood cut and burned, etc.


----------



## charly (Nov 25, 2012)

Yup, air is the only thing that doesn't work. Had amsoil synthetic it's whole life,stainless steel techtronics performance exhaust, brand new Nokians, 95% tread, new rear calipers , pads and rotors,,, from sitting. New timing belt kit, with less then 3000 miles. Great second car or everyday driver, never in an accident, yes some wear and tear but for 14 years old it has no issues. Block heater too. 5 spd standard. 2000rpm at 65 mph. Motor never does any work. That's why people get 100's of thousand miles out of these engines. No big upkeep like quoted, at least not for me. Fuel additive, big deal, if that lets you run an injectors and pump for 300,000 plus miles, it's more then paid for itself. Your are talking ounces of additive to 12 gallons on a fill up a fuel additive. If you owned one you would know.


----------



## charly (Nov 25, 2012)

Eric Johnson said:


> Thanks for all your replies and insights. I'll certainly check the mileage "for real" when I fuel it up for the first time, but that's going to take awhile at this rate. I drive about 55-60 mph generally--10 mph faster on the interstate. Keeps the traffic tickets to a minimum. I'm driving faster than that now, however, since I'm trying to keep the RPMs up (and variable) during breakin (i.e., over 2K) Can't even get out of fourth gear at that speed on most of these country highways. They say the onboard meter is pretty accurate, since it measure fuel flow through the injectors and compares it to the mileage being covered. All I really know is that it has over 200 miles on the clock and the tank (filled by the dealer, so you know they didn't top it off) just bumped down to 3/4. Hills appear to have a much greater effect on mileage than speed. As a bicyclist in a hilly part of the country, I'm well aware of that phenomenon.
> 
> Diesel goes for about 40 cents per gallon more than regular gas around here. Right now it's about $4.20. Compared to my gas Jetta, which got ("gets" since I gave it to my daughter) 32 mpg, it's pretty much a wash at these prices and assuming 40 mpg, which is what I figured when crunching the pre-purchase numbers. Anything over 40 mpg and it turns into beer.
> 
> ...


Don't you love you have all those gears and the motor has to really never see any hard work?  One thing I always did with my Beetle TDI and my Dodge diesel truck, let them idle for a few minutes before shutting them down, allows the turbo to cool. Saves the bearings. Your going to love that car! I remember when we first got the beetle, we'd fill it up and drive around thinking the fuel gauge was hanging up. I can remember driving around town going here and there for the day and the needle had just moved off full! Great cars, enjoy!


----------



## charly (Nov 25, 2012)

Another nice thing, is only going to the gas station about every 2 weeks, and only putting in 12 gallons. I loved it!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2012)

My sister had a 96 and now has a newer one. Said she got way better MPG with the 96. Must be the new emissions laws. loves it anyway.


----------



## Ehouse (Nov 25, 2012)

Guess I'll just eat my sour grapes.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2012)

Ehouse said:


> I looked for a TDI but couldn't afford even a fixer upper. Seems to me the upkeep plus additives and higher prices for diesel knock the crap out of mileage advantages. I'd like to get a Jetta wagon though for a xcountry trip. I dumped my pickup (15+-) for a '99 Ford escort wagon (35+) and use a trailer when I need to haul something. I'll never go back.
> 
> Ehouse


thinkin about doing something similar.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 25, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> My sister had a 96 and now has a newer one. Said she got way better MPG with the 96. Must be the new emissions laws. loves it anyway.


 
The only number that matters to me is the one I get. So far, it's looking good. I'll post an (honest) number in a week or two when I get a chance to fuel it up for the first time.


----------



## evilgriff (Nov 25, 2012)

I never understood why VW never came back with another small pickup like the Rabbit. I would think a small pickup, front wheel drive but with a strong rear suspension would have sold very well. Then again I don't have a degree in marketing.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2012)

Eric Johnson said:


> The only number that matters to me is the one I get. So far, it's looking good. I'll post an (honest) number in a week or two when I get a chance to fuel it up for the first time.


Nothing wrong with 50 MPG. Iv seen a few of these pulling small trailers. diesels are good at that as well. wish they made a pickup truck, id be first in line.


----------



## charly (Nov 25, 2012)

evilgriff said:


> I never understood why VW never came back with another small pickup like the Rabbit. I would think a small pickup, front wheel drive but with a strong rear suspension would have sold very well. Then again I don't have a degree in marketing.


I use to have a 1981 rabbit diesel pickup. It was actually called the Caddy.  I loved it. I use to haul some big loads of fire wood in that little pick up, so much that I said if I make it home I'll never put that much in again. It always got me home. I finally sold it after the second head gasket started leaking. Guy who bought it new what it needed and was hot and heavy for the truck. Yes that would be a hot seller now. I also think a jeep wrangler with a 4 cyl cummins diesel would be a hot seller as well. Emissions has killed a lot of potentially nice vehicles.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd like to drop a diesel into my Ford Ranger. At 135K miles it runs like a top, gets a consistent 23 mpg, has hauled more than 100 full cords of firewood over the years, but I think it would really rock with a more efficient engine.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2012)

Eric Johnson said:


> I'd like to drop a diesel into my Ford Ranger. At 135K miles it runs like a top, gets a consistent 23 mpg, has hauled more than 100 full cords of firewood over the years, but I think it would really rock with a more efficient engine.


My son has GM Dmax 400HP and low 20s MPG Hwy. GM has a 4.5L 300HP Dmax they was about to launch when the meltdown hit in 2008 said to give high 20s MPG in a pickup. Those  4 cy diesels  from the 80s were getting around 30+


----------



## pdf27 (Nov 25, 2012)

We've got a Mark IV Golf TDI (the Pumpe Duse engine). 200,000 miles so far on the clock, average over a tank is 11 miles per litre in winter, 12 in summer (42-45 miles per US gallon). The best I've seen on a long trip is 60 MP(Imperial)G - 50 MP(US)G. It would probably have done a bit better when new, but I bought it at 125,000 miles.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 25, 2012)

Last I heard the Jetta didn't need the urea tank replenished, but I don't know for sure.
I did find out on Fred's, where i posted after seeing that Jetta TDI Sportwagen, that they still have timing belts (vs chain) which has to be changed at some point.  I got proficient at changing my timing belt and had all the tools vag-com, etc.  Not even sure if vag-com exists for the new models.

If I got a new one, I wouldn't do anything to "hot rod" it like the Beetle.  I put  in full gauges, injectors, programming, vr6 clutch, bilsteins, rear stabilizer bar, leatherette seats, seat heat, euro lights, higher 5th speed gear set, etc, and I wasn't even one of the nuttier ones.  It was fun, and educational, but not worth it.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 25, 2012)

My manual says the timing belt on the 2.0 TDI engine needs changed at 130K miles. I guess I won't start saving up for that just yet.

I'm sure with a tank capacity north of 600 miles, I'll have all kinds of excess urea accumulating up on those long trips.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 25, 2012)

When the 2000's came out, they were saying 60k miles for the timing belt.  I think they're made of better material now.


----------



## charly (Nov 25, 2012)

Always had the Beetle changed at around 50,000 on t


velvetfoot said:


> When the 2000's came out, they were saying 60k miles for the timing belt. I think they're made of better material now.


Always had our Beetle changed at around 50K to be on the safe side. Belt breaks on an interference motor and good bye valve train and pistons.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 25, 2012)

begreen said:


> I have to admit I've been eyeing the Jetta wagon a bit. Nice looking car.
> 
> How are diesel prices in your area Eric? Out here they are pretty high. Still running over $4/gal.


 
You live in a high fuel price hotspot BG. I filled my diesel truck yesterday for 3.68 per gallon and gas was at 3.08. Both after the 3 cent "discount".

I would love a TDI. I daily drive the 7.3 liter ford diesel and it is still cheaper than buying a second beater car for commuting. 15 city 20 highway is tough to beat unless you really pour on the miles. My first real car was a scirroco and so VW has always had a special place in my car book. People ask for, and get, a high price premium for these TDI cars so unless I buy new it would be a real old one. No sense in buying used when the new cars are only a touch higher.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 25, 2012)

The early belts Mk3 and early Mk4 were 60k mile, but the newer ones (late Mk4 and all the Mk5) are 100k+.



velvetfoot said:


> When the 2000's came out, they were saying 60k miles for the timing belt. I think they're made of better material now.


 

Hot rodding a Beatle just seems wrong.  The old ones I like, but the new style ones never did catch on with most people.  We had a guy at work run one for a few months... he sold it after getting tired of getting crap from everyone about it.  "That your wife's car?", etc.


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 25, 2012)

You would think then that a guy comfortable with his masculinity could find a tdi beetle with manual trans and heated seats for cheap money but no, they still want big bucks. I would love to be able to send a little off road diesel (90 cents per gallon cheaper and still ULSD) into a daily driver.

On edit: Did I say that out loud? I know, it's against a rule that someone, somewhere wrote.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 25, 2012)

nate379 said:


> The old ones I like, but the new style ones never did catch on with most people.


 
Apparently if you're a big fella, they're a lot easier to get in and out of than a regular sedan.

Highbeam--I hear the fines are pretty steep if you inadvertently put the wrong color fuel in your tank. I don't think they do roadblocks checking for that kind of thing, but if you happened to get into an accident and the trooper decided to check your fuel line color, you might be in more trouble than you bargained for.

Not saying it hasn't crossed my mind. I do have a 200 gal. tank on the family tree farm in Wisconsin full of skidder fuel...... Not sure if the current off road spec calls for ultra low sulfur diesel, but it will before long, regardless.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 25, 2012)

We had a 1997 TD that we had to replace in a hurry  in 2006 when the trans went south. The year before that it was a turbo.

We got a Civic. It's now got 300k on it with only tires & oil changes, and one brake job on the front. We get the same MPG as with the TD (45mpg CDN), and way less service hassles (timing chain vs. belt, for one). If we had lived closer to a VW dealer (closest is over an hour away), we might have considered another one - they seem to be more particular of certain dealer service items (like timing belt servicing) that made getting it to a dealer a pain for us. After living with the Civic for the past 6 years, I don't think we'll be going back to VW.

But they are nice cars.


----------



## evilgriff (Nov 25, 2012)

VW auto trans are a nightmare. The stick shifts hold up well.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 26, 2012)

I really love my 99.5 TDI... BUT, if i had to replace it now, it would either be a seriously used TDI/civic/civic hybrid... not really sure which one. The tdi is great. i have owned a honda before, reliable and cheap, but woefully boring.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 26, 2012)

I've decided to name the TDI "Phantom 309."

I don't generally name my vehicles, but in this case I could not resist.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 29, 2012)

Filled up "Phantom 309" for the first time today. 43 mpg on the first tank. I think it just gets better after the break in period. But it is what it is, and it's not bad. It's nice to get 600 miles on one tank of fuel.


----------



## charly (Nov 29, 2012)

Eric Johnson said:


> Filled up "Phantom 309" for the first time today. 43 mpg on the first tank. I think it just gets better after the break in period. But it is what it is, and it's not bad. It's nice to get 600 miles on one tank of fuel.


That's what our 98 TDI beetle averaged. Its' nice to watch that gas gauge barely move after lots of driving.  Plus when you fill up your not pumping in 25 gallons. Enjoy Phantom 309


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 29, 2012)

I got 960 miles on a tank once.  Of course, I turned off the engine at a light and then it wouldn't restart.  I had some fuel with me, but it was hard to start (lost prime).  I really wanted to break 1000.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll be happy if I can get into the 700 mile club with my 14.5 gallon tank. I learned something this morning: Diesel fuel nozzles come in two sizes and the big ones for semi trucks won't fit in my tank, which has a special guard that keeps you from putting gasoline in the thing. A lot of head scratching on that first fill.


----------



## charly (Nov 29, 2012)

Eric Johnson said:


> I'll be happy if I can get into the 700 mile club with my 14.5 gallon tank. I learned something this morning: Diesel fuel nozzles come in two sizes and the big ones for semi trucks won't fit in my tank, which has a special guard that keeps you from putting gasoline in the thing. A lot of head scratching on that first fill.


On our 98 beetle right inside the fuel filler to the left was a little vent button,  if pushed in with the fuel  nozzle it allowed you to top off the tank a little more, found that on the TDI forums, plus it made filling it nicer. Not sure on what you have on the new model Eric. Would have been nice with 20 gallon tanks eh!


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 4, 2012)

Eric Johnson said:


> Diesel fuel nozzles come in two sizes and the big ones for semi trucks won't fit in my tank



I believe they do that because the pumps are higher volume and there's some potential for fuel foam spraying back out the filler neck on a small car/pickup tank.


----------



## nate379 (Dec 4, 2012)

43mpg sounds about right.  With cold temps and winter fuel the mileage will be a bit lower, something to keep in mind.

I generally fill my car at around 1/4 tank, have been stuck in traffic before and been thankful I wasn't trying to nurse the last drop out of the tank!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm getting better at driving it. It really is more efficient at higher RPMs than I'd usually run. I generally don't get into 6th gear. My commute is 60 miles uphill (about 2,000 feet of elevation gain). I'm getting about 47 on the way up and 53 on the way home. Of course, I know the road very well, so that helps. Better fuel probably helps. The additive may help a bit. But that's an average of 50 mpg on my commute, which is all I ever wanted or expected. Yep, if it ever gets cold, I'm sure I'll take a hit. It still equals more beer money. Anyway, I'm hooked. I'm going to buy a little computer that plugs into the car's monitoring system and spits out all kinds of neat measurements. I didn't realize that I was buying another hobby instead of just another car.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm warning you, don't get too wrapped up in all the stuff the people at tdiclub.com are doing.  It'll cost you a fortune before you're through.  A start:  http://ross-tech.com/vag-com/index.html .  Also I wouldn't necessarily believe the trip computer until I verified it.  Also all German cars' odometers seem to run 4 mph high, but it doesn't affect the miles driven.  Also, you gotta use that diesel torque.  Don't forget to get the anti gel especially if there's a cold snap coming.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 4, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> I'm warning you, don't get too wrapped up in all the stuff the people at tdiclub.com are doing. It'll cost you a fortune before you're through.


 
I know, man.

My first fill pretty well matched the mpg on the meter for that tank, so it's in the ballpark, I think.

I like how the fuel supply to the engine cuts off when you're coasting. Totally alters my driving style. I've been gunning it up the hills then coasting back to cruising speed on the way back down the other side. The meter likes that. It's also fun to wind it up, which is not something I usually do with a gas engine.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 4, 2012)

Winding up a diesel?  It's the torque!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 4, 2012)

Winding it up with a load on, of course. WOT in tdiforum lingo.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 4, 2012)

The diesel torque curve is flat. A wonderful thing that means you can rev it up and get the same torque the whole way. All that happens is the HP goes up and up as the rpms climb. HP on all engines, at a given torque, is directly related to RPM. Torque is great but top end on a turbo diesel will blow you away. Spool'er up.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 4, 2012)

top end...4000rpm


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 12, 2012)

I see Mazda is going to offer a 2.2 liter Skyactiv diesel option in the '14 Mazda 6


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## kopeck (Dec 13, 2012)

FYI, on my A4 Golf something like 90% of the torque was at idle.  For the fun of it I used to take off on a flat and shift through all the gears and never touch the accelerator.

It's interesting that you are getting such good mileage with your car.  Everything thing I had heard about the new TDIs is they sacrificed mileage for HP and that 40/45MPG was the new mark.

My A4 will do 50MPG day in and day out on the highway as long has I don't go over 75MPH.  That's with over 200,000 miles on it.  I'm quickly closing in on the quarter of a million mile club. 

Oddly enough I'm not sure I would buy another.  If the MPG is what I hear then it's really not saving much.  Diesel fuel in Maine is pretty expensive compared to gas (road tax).  Combine that with the initial cost and cost of maintenance it just isn't that great of a pay off anymore when you can find gas cars that are with in a stones throw of 40MPG.

That being said enjoy yours, my Golf is almost like an old friend at this point.  It's not going to be easy when I move on as silly as that sounds.

K


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 13, 2012)

I really miss the torque.


----------



## Nissan_Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

I put a Nissan SD-22 diesel into a Ford Ranger.  Gets me about 35 - 40 MPG highway.


----------



## johnny1720 (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry to dust off such an old thread.

I just purchased and took delivery of a new 2014 Jetta TDI with the manual six speed.  

How is the OP liking his TDI


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 30, 2014)

Eric hasn't logged in since March. Probably out driving.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jul 30, 2014)

Is it a wagon?  I've had a hankering for a Jetta TDI wagon for years.


----------



## johnny1720 (Jul 31, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> Is it a wagon?  I've had a hankering for a Jetta TDI wagon for years.




Not a wagon, I looked at one of those and it was nearly 10k more than what I paid.  I got the value edition in white.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 31, 2014)

What was the MSRP on it, down there?


----------



## Where2 (Jul 31, 2014)

The 2004 (Jetta Wagon) and 2006 (Jetta Sedan) both 5-spd manual TDI's that grace my driveway continue to suit our needs. Years ago, I tried to convince my wife that she would be well suited to the Jetta Wagon TDI. She would have nothing of it and preferred "anything but a _wagon_". When we bought her 2006 new, we didn't have a new wagon option, although we looked at a few used Passat Wagons (gassers). We got her the TDI sedan, and she was instantly in love with 40+mpg, especially coming from a 17mpg V6 SUV. In recent months, we swapped vehicles and she actually seems to have fallen in love with the extra space and the ease of loading and unloading her toys out of the wagon.

At 187k on the 2004, and 112k on the 2006, they are not without their flaws. I received a box of parts from my buddies at Auburn VW today for a tidy $361. However, I won't be going back to gasoline any time soon. We regularly road trip the 2006 from Florida to Maine. What I spent on parts this week, I will make up on fuel costs over the long haul. I can do 47mpg highway in the 2006 without trying, and 50+mpg if I'm running 55mph 2-lane back country roads through the mountains of VT, NH and Western Maine. The sedan really shines on back country twisty mountain roads where torque and handling are key.

Enjoy your new ride.

P.S. Hope you got the rubber floor mats. (white exterior usually has tan interior. Tan carpet begs for the upgraded rubber floor mats). If there was one thing I wish I could change in my wife's White sedan, it would have black carpet like my wagon.


----------



## johnny1720 (Jul 31, 2014)

maple1 said:


> What was the MSRP on it, down there?



Like 21,500 + the blue tooth


----------



## johnny1720 (Jul 31, 2014)

Mine has black interior and I got the mat kit as well


----------



## goosegunner (Jul 31, 2014)

We had 2 TDI's.

Mine a 03 just sold this winter with 213k, I still miss it.

Wife's 06 with 235K sold in feb 2014.

Great cars, great mileage but the 06 was a auto with the mechatronic transmission, not good.

gg


----------



## goosegunner (Jul 31, 2014)

Anyone looking for a loaded clean wagon 2004 with leather and 195K pm me, My dad is selling his.

gg


----------



## chevyaddict83 (Aug 20, 2014)

Want one in the worst way, but love my truck too much!


----------



## johnny1720 (Aug 21, 2014)

I got fuel today 45.2 mpg calculated by fuelly.


----------



## branchburner (Aug 21, 2014)

TDI SportWagon is the wife's new car, as of two weeks ago. Seems terribly dangerous... I can't manage to keep it under 80mph once I get on the highway. Trying to convince the wife I should get the Jetta and she should take the '01 Insight... for her own safety, of course.


----------



## Where2 (Aug 21, 2014)

branchburner said:


> TDI SportWagon is the wife's new car, as of two weeks ago. Seems terribly dangerous... I can't manage to keep it under 80mph once I get on the highway. Trying to convince the wife I should get the Jetta and she should take the '01 Insight... for her own safety, of course.


Good luck with that argument.  I can't wait to give my wife back the keys to her 2006 Jetta TDI (sedan) tonight, and go back to driving my car. Seems like every time I drive her car, it's on the hairy edge of being out of fuel. When I left for work yesterday, I filled up my '04 Jetta Wagon TDI, so I had 600+ miles of range left on mine. 

For some reason, driving my wife's '06 does make me want to put a few more turns toward firm on the Koni adjustable suspension under my wagon.  The stock '06 is definitely firmer than my '04 wagon, and just feels better.

Regarding your issue with your wife's new SportWagon, I found back in 2006 when I got an '06 Jetta_TDI company car that I stayed closer to the speed limit if I just used the cruise control. Otherwise the speed creeps up before you know it. I use it almost all the time to keep me out of trouble, especially in the '06 because it is quieter inside than my '04, so it seems like it is going slower.


----------



## CombatChris (Aug 25, 2014)

I had an '06 TDI Jetta Sedan which regularly got 40-42mpg on the open road if you can keep your foot out of it. The '09 TDI Jetta Sportwagon I have now will get ~44on the open road but that'll go down quickly to the high 30's if you push your speed. Locking my cruise in @2200rpm (69mph) is the sweet spot. If I'm cruising @ 77mph I lose something like 5mpg.

Both cars have/had the 6 speed DSG. I wonder if the gearing in 6th is different for the manuals.


----------



## Where2 (Aug 25, 2014)

CombatChris said:


> Both cars have/had the 6 speed DSG. I wonder if the gearing in 6th is different for the manuals.


According to factory window stickers, the gearing of the DSG in the '06 was good for 42mpg highway where the '06 5spd was 41mpg, not sure how the later 6spd manuals stack up. I had the pleasure of putting 90k miles on an '06 Jetta_TDI_DSG as my company car until 2012. My commute was 32 miles door to door, mix of 6 miles city, 26 miles interstate with 70mph speed limit. I regularly got 39mpg in it. I could coax 41mpg out of the DSG if I ran closer to 65mph (which was 70mph on the optimistic speedo). The TDI had the lowest fuel bill in the company fleet.

My wife's '06 (5psd manual) will do 46-47mpg on our summer trips from Florida to Maine at interstate speeds. Best I have ever managed to do in it was 688 miles on 13.263 gallons filled up to the brim of the filler neck [51.9mpg]. (I did it on twisty, mountain, two lane back roads through NY, NH, VT with the A/C off and sunroof open. It was 43°F when I filled up the tank). Optimal speed for the '06 5spd is ~42mph where it gets 60+mpg according to the geeks on TDI club. I've got an Ultragauge EM in my '04 and keep meaning to pick one up for the wife's '06.


----------



## Deardorff (Oct 5, 2014)

Still driving my 82 VW diesel pickup.
Mileage usually high 40's and sometime in low 50's. Winter running fuel oil(North Dakota) with additive it can drop into low 40's.

Paid for a few decades ago and runs well. Sure wish VW would bring in the TDI pickups they sell in Europe.

Biggest problem is getting high Cetane diesel fuel here in the US. Most stations don't know what they are selling and some don't even know what 'cetane rating' is.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 5, 2014)

Deardorff said:


> Still driving my 82 VW diesel pickup.
> Mileage usually high 40's and sometime in low 50's. Winter running fuel oil(North Dakota) with additive it can drop into low 40's.
> .


Dodge just came out with a half ton getting about 28 Hwy. There is still a need for a compact pickup that would do much better. Toyota used to make one in the 80s. I think ill wind up going straight to electric by the time anyone fills the gap.


----------



## begreen (Oct 5, 2014)

My '94 Ranger can get 30+ on the freeway if I drive at 60mph. It's 5th gear is definitely overdrive.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 6, 2014)

begreen said:


> My '94 Ranger can get 30+ on the freeway if I drive at 60mph. It's 5th gear is definitely overdrive.


Iv never heard of any non-diesel truck getting in the 30s. The ranger is not rated for that kind of MPG so your doing pretty good.


----------



## begreen (Oct 6, 2014)

2nd one that I've had that can do it. The previous one was a '93, manual everything including steering. 4 cyl with a tall 5th gear and under 3000 lbs. Minimal accessories and no A/C also helps. I keep the tire pressure up around 38 lbs..  Cruise at 55-60mph in 5th and it will deliver low 30s as long as it's not pulling or hauling a load. Newer models put on a couple hundred pounds or more and have a bit lower 5th gear.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 6, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Dodge just came out with a half ton getting about 28 Hwy. There is still a need for a compact pickup that would do much better. Toyota used to make one in the 80s. I think ill wind up going straight to electric by the time anyone fills the gap.



Chevy is bring the Colorado back, and it's supposed to have a diesel.  I haven't seen any official numbers yet, but I think a midsized pickup with a 4 cylinder diesel stands a decent chance at 30+ mpg.


----------



## begreen (Oct 6, 2014)

The diesel they put in the Cruze is an old school clatterbox, but gets the Cruze up to 46mpg. I test drove the first one in at the dealership and didn't like it in the Cruze (which I like as a car). The engine was noisy in spite of heavy noise padding in the car and there was a pronounced turbo-lag that was very annoying pulling out into a busy road. Compared to the TDI is was definitely old skewl.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Oct 7, 2014)

I cant do manual tranny anymore. Bought a tacoma a few years back from a guy who said he was selling it cuz shifting was too hard on his knees. I sold it soon after for reliability issues but it was (shifting)definitely too hard on the knees. All auto for me from here on out.


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 7, 2014)

begreen said:


> 2nd one that I've had that can do it. The previous one was a '93, manual everything including steering. 4 cyl with a tall 5th gear and under 3000 lbs. Minimal accessories and no A/C also helps. I keep the tire pressure up around 38 lbs..  Cruise at 55-60mph in 5th and it will deliver low 30s as long as it's not pulling or hauling a load. Newer models put on a couple hundred pounds or more and have a bit lower 5th gear.


 
I thought they stopped making the ranger? The ranger was #! for fuel efficient pickups, even beating the little toyota minitrucks. It's a shame to see them stop production.


----------



## begreen (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes, they stopped a couple years ago. My first Ranger was a '93 and the current one is a '94. With only 56K miles on it, I probably will be keeping it for a while.  Drivetrain is essentially a Mazda B3000, but with the B2600 motor? I believe. Interestingly the Mazda got much worse gas mileage. Not sure if this was the gearing or what.

PS: I think the Isuzu Hombre matched or exceeded the older Rangers in gas mileage.


----------



## greythorn3 (Oct 7, 2014)

nate379 said:


> Calculate the fuel mileage by hand just to make sure that the computer is somewhat accurate.... I wonder if it hasn't had a chance to "calibrate" being it's a new car?
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a debbie downer, but I'd be very surprised if it's getting that good of fuel mileage. Most people average high 30s-low 40s with the newer models.
> 
> ...




your always a debbie downer nate! is this something new? nope.


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 31, 2014)

I've had a Toyota Echo for 14 years, not a diesel of course but it gets 45-50 mpg consistently on the highway  but less in the winter. It has 212,000 on the clock and still runs like new. I've always had a gas sipping car and a old truck on the side.


----------



## Where2 (Oct 31, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I've had a Toyota Echo for 14 years, not a diesel of course but it gets 45-50 mpg consistently on the highway  but less in the winter. It has 212,000 on the clock and still runs like new. I've always had a gas sipping car and a old truck on the side.



We have friends with an Echo with 300k+ on it. They say they double the value of it every time they replace the tires on it! They keep driving the Echo and are looking forward to getting an Elio to replace it. 

Picked up a used hitch for our '06 Jetta_TDI sedan the other night from Craigslist. Might as well put the diesel torque to work.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 4, 2014)

In the event anyone is interested, I will probably be selling my 99 tdi jetta (193k miles on it) in the next few months. Need an automatic car for the wife, yadda yadda yadda. PM if interested.

Probably will put on the grill block insulation this weekend, getting cold. Still getting 52mpg in this temp.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 16, 2014)

*For sale: 1999.5 Jetta TDI - $2500 - Philadelphia *
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=428256

thats the link for mine if anyone is interested, good car, but the family life forces me into a different one.


----------

